# New to this site. We have a brilliant location



## amy160683 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello out there, we are new to this site ! Over the last few weeks we have been thinking about opening up one of our fields for wild campers to come and use. Do you all pay to use the pitches ? How would be go about doing this ? Many Thanks- The Funny Farmers :wave:


----------



## Deleted member 22727 (Sep 29, 2013)

most wild campers don't pay to camp. If you want a camp site you would have to build toilet and shower facilitys.


----------



## Smaug (Sep 29, 2013)

plum loco said:


> most wild campers don't pay to camp. If you want a camp site you would have to build toilet and shower facilitys.



That's not strictly true, a traditional campsite needs all that & EHUs & planning permission, but  CL/CS or whatever you choose to call them can take up to 5 vans at a time without planning permission & requires only a field, a tap & a chemical toilet emptying point. But you also need to be affiliated & approved by an organisation with the right to grant you your certificate. I would suggest you contact the Motorhome & Camping club as they do not insist on you turning away non-members. 

You can also have one van at a time on up to 28 days per year without any certification, facilities or approvals, There are separate rules for "meets" too, but I have no idea what they are.

Incidentally, if I have got any of the above wrong, please correct me as it is not my area of expertise, just trying to help.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 29, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Talbot (Sep 29, 2013)

I recently paid £5 to stay on a field in Scotland with no facilities whatsoever. However it was 2 yards from the sea and one of the most beautiful landscapes I have ever stayed at. Whilst I park free whenever I can, I think it depends on where your location is. You haven't said much about it. Is the field by the sea? Or is it a rural location with great views? Please tell us more.


----------



## Aikidoamigo (Sep 29, 2013)

Some details on the GPS location would help or some images with views etc


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Sep 29, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum


----------



## onion (Sep 30, 2013)

*Brilliant location*

Hi please give more.


----------



## onion (Sep 30, 2013)

*Brilliant location*

Hi sorry but I come from Scotland & think that most of Scotland is brilliant for wild camping & think that some farmers just want to make money from us, so if u have something please say .


----------



## lotusanne (Sep 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, sounds a great idea to me, I am happy to pay a fiver a night for a place in a field with no facilites,  as wilding isn't always suitable - if you have kids or dogs you want to be somewhere that its safe for them to run around not on the side of a road or in a layby. Or if you want to stay a few nights but don't want to go to a regular campsite as you don't want or need the facilites and the rows of vans.  In fact I am always on the look out for farmers fields like yours, so I would definitely be up for it.  Hope you decide to go ahead, wher abouts are you?


----------



## molly 2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Nice one*

Hi the most important point is how far are you from a doommbar outlet  (PUB)


----------



## johnmac185 (Sep 30, 2013)

hi amy,
sounds good, like to know more, is it level field with reasonably hard , not too 
long regularly cut grass, what about location , as it near to main road , any other facilities such as pub where to use toilets and get food,,,also where in the country are you that would help,,,John


----------

